# EIT Experts online coarses not the webminar opinion



## skate (Jul 22, 2011)

Sup everyone I am in the process of taking EIT prep at the university so i can take the exam in October here in SoCal and did some research and found this forum. I've started to use and look into some of the recommendation regarding exam prep that some of you have recommended.

I looked at the online option and wanted to try the EITEXPERTS.COM but didn't want to do the webminar's since it's more than I would like to pay for. I know there are some advantages in taking the webminar, but I have almost made up my mind in trying the online version instead. So hopefully they are just as good.

So has anyone tried the online extensive review or quick review?

I was leaning toward the quick review just to check out, but wasn't sure what to expect. I also looked at the extensive review which was a bit much but figured I could stretch my dollar to try that at least if it was significantly better and helped you actually learn and pass the test.


----------



## Caltransgeek (Jul 27, 2011)

skate said:


> Sup everyone I am in the process of taking EIT prep at the university so i can take the exam in October here in SoCal and did some research and found this forum. I've started to use and look into some of the recommendation regarding exam prep that some of you have recommended.
> I looked at the online option and wanted to try the EITEXPERTS.COM but didn't want to do the webminar's since it's more than I would like to pay for. I know there are some advantages in taking the webminar, but I have almost made up my mind in trying the online version instead. So hopefully they are just as good.
> 
> So has anyone tried the online extensive review or quick review?
> ...


Why don't you try Excel Test Prep's FREE first classroom course as well? Www.exceltest.com


----------



## Caltransgeek (Jul 27, 2011)

skate said:


> Sup everyone I am in the process of taking EIT prep at the university so i can take the exam in October here in SoCal and did some research and found this forum. I've started to use and look into some of the recommendation regarding exam prep that some of you have recommended.
> I looked at the online option and wanted to try the EITEXPERTS.COM but didn't want to do the webminar's since it's more than I would like to pay for. I know there are some advantages in taking the webminar, but I have almost made up my mind in trying the online version instead. So hopefully they are just as good.
> 
> So has anyone tried the online extensive review or quick review?
> ...


Why don't you try Excel Test Prep's FREE first classroom course as well? Www.exceltest.com


----------



## sky20 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey skate,I bought the Quick review and watch them.It's almost 26 hours, 30 questions for each subject solved by the instructors. It is teaching materials by solving problems.There are some key points which help you solve the problem faster and save time . It is great for me and I recommend you this one.



skate said:


> Sup everyone I am in the process of taking EIT prep at the university so i can take the exam in October here in SoCal and did some research and found this forum. I've started to use and look into some of the recommendation regarding exam prep that some of you have recommended.
> I looked at the online option and wanted to try the EITEXPERTS.COM but didn't want to do the webminar's since it's more than I would like to pay for. I know there are some advantages in taking the webminar, but I have almost made up my mind in trying the online version instead. So hopefully they are just as good.
> 
> So has anyone tried the online extensive review or quick review?
> ...


----------



## skate (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I actually went and purhased the quick review. After all it was only 20 dollars. Which is cheaper than any EIT book so how can I loose. Upon reviewing the quick review I decided to possibly purchase the extended review. So I called EITEXPERTS and asked them about. We get to talking and told him my funding situation and they where willing to help out by splitting the payments into two. So pay half now for the webminar and the other half at the end.

Now I'm sure other EIT programs don't offer that. At least from what I've seen on the website. So o decided to jump on the offer. So far my experience has been positive with the quick review and look onward to doing the webminar.

From what I've seen it seems to be more in depth of coverage. Which is what I need o some topics. Plus practice exams doesn't hurt either.

So I will post my experience as I go along with the program.

But for the split payments and how much you get in the program I am thinking thus is the best option online right now.

Besides ive heard really good reviews if the webminars here on the forums so how could I go wrong

Well feel free to comment or ask questions and like I said I will post updates as I go along.


----------



## mtrivedi (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Skate,

I wanted to check with you about EIT Experts webinar course. I read some of your reviews here. Can you please provide more feed-back on this EIT review course? Any suggestions ??

Thank you!


----------



## meshmesha82 (Feb 12, 2012)

mtrivedi said:


> Hi Skate,
> 
> I wanted to check with you about EIT Experts webinar course. I read some of your reviews here. Can you please provide more feed-back on this EIT review course? Any suggestions ??
> 
> Thank you!


Hi I am thinking to take the extensive course, from EIT Expert, do you have any feed back on this, THX


----------

